# How do I get goat kids to stop biting fingers & chewing



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

My goat kids bite fingers and chew clothing, hair, etc. How do I get this behavior to stop?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly - a water bottle with vinegar or a quick whap!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Bottle babies are notorious for those behaviors... I just give a loud "NO!" and push them back. Twinny (in sig) was sucking on my finger last week.. then she turned her head and OUCH! her molar bit THROUGH my pointer finger nail and cut me! So I learned my lesson and no longer find it endearing! Haha.


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

kelebek said:


> Honestly - a water bottle with vinegar or a quick whap!


Well, as much as I hate to admit it due to what others may think of the practice, but today, the oldest kid bit my finger hard, breaking the skin, and it did cause a little bit of pain.. Consequently, I gave the goat a slap.. I felt very badly about doing that, but he has not bitten me again today.. I cuddled him right aftewards to let him know I love him.. Poor thing looked shocked when I slapped him, but I don't want to slap him, just got that unexpected OUCH in my finger and there it happened.

My wife carries a spray bottle of water with her when she's out there with them and gives them a squirt when they bite/nip her, but they still do it again later.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A smart snap on the nose helps...as well as a stern "No". When my kids are on my lap and they attempt to bite or chew I hold their faces in one hand while scratching their chins, ears with the other...if they struggle they are set on the ground and I stand up, they learn eventually that as long as they aren't being mouthy they get attention.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I flick them in the nose if they get too rough...it startles them more than it hurts them and they learn quickly that biting is not acceptable. I don't mind when they use their lips and nibble a little bit but when teeth are involved it has gone too far....those little things are like razor blades!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

The other day I had little Meme in my lap and she was mouthing everything on me! All I did was hold her mouth shut and said she is NOT getting a bottle! She gave a sigh and stopped mouthing me. I pet het behind her horns and on her neck while holding her mouth shut. She learned quickly...I may have a very smart little doeling on my hands!

If she were older and biger I may have given her a smart smack on her nose, but she is young and small, so holding her mouth shut was easy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hate to say it but I just do not put my fingers in their moth. :shrug: 

As for nibbling on things and stuff, I have a little one that comes up and chews on your pant, I just tell her no and pull the leg away.

They don't do it for long, just as babies.


----------



## randallswif4life (Apr 8, 2013)

I am raising my first bottle baby. She is 10 days old and she has started making a chewing sound. Does anyone have a clue why? Or can she be in pain? Or is this normal for a bottle baby?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a 10 month old doe who chews on EVERYTHING. She is SO obnoxious. I usually smack her or push her away pretty firmly. Of course, I am not going to do it hard enough to where it knocks her down.

randallswif4life - Do you think she is grinding her teeth, or is she just randomly opening her mouth and exploring things, and chewing?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

The things that we absolutely do NOT want chewed on we use Tabasco. .


----------

